# new cragars fit on 67



## GTOSUPRA (Oct 25, 2004)

I am interested in placing new Cragars on my 67 goat. What is the best match in height and width? Suggestions on where to purchase.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a link with a 1969 Gragar Wheel size chart, It is showing 14"X6" for the 67 GTO. Where to buy Cragars!


----------



## acegto (Oct 20, 2004)

:cheers i just put a set of cragars on my 67. 17x7 in the front,17x8 in the rear.
3 inches of backspacing up front and 4 out back.they look sweet!!! arty


----------

